# 1970 LeMans Axle dimensions



## Finest_LeMans (Sep 13, 2015)

So I'm looking to rebuild my rear end and I want to order some Moser custom axles but they need the axle dimensions. I was wondering if anyone has order before or knows what they may be?

What I do know is that I have an 10 bolt 8.2, 28 spline axle. Attached are the dimensions needed.


----------

